# Ltb vs omgb vs cm7



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

Any of these roms have GPS, decent battery, and working native widgets?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

GPS is working on all AOSP ROM's. All have decent battery (Not as good as Sense based ROMs but damn near close), and I don't know what you mean by the last part. Yes there are widgets from the get go. And I have never seen a "non working" widget.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> GPS is working on all AOSP ROM's. All have decent battery (Not as good as Sense based ROMs but damn near close), and I don't know what you mean by the last part. Yes there are widgets from the get go. And I have never seen a "non working" widget.


Agree on GPS, disagree on battery life (AOSP lasts much longer than Sense for me - there are people on both sides of this question as well as people who say they're equal), and agree on not understanding your question about widgets. If you mean what I THINK you mean, then you want the launcher to have built-in widgets like Sense and LPP do. Well, AOSP, like any other Android version, allows you to choose the launcher app you want to use. So that question isn't really about AOSP ROMs but is more about the default launcher. Ultimately, no is the answer to the question I think you're asking, but I think it's a bad question. You should be asking, "Can I easily install a different launcher?" which has "Yes" as the answer.

You might be interested in this: Differences between AOSP-based Thunderbolt ROMs


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Jax I agree with you on the battery thing, mine lasts a ton longer on AOSP. Just wanted to give what "the majority" is reporting. OP like Jax I am able to get about 30 hours (Moderate usage) with extended battery and CM7.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I highly recommend Theory's new AOSP ROM based on CM7 its amazing, very smooth, good battery life and I would say just as fast as OMFGB. I normally run OMFGB but Theory's is so smooth and bug free its awesome


----------



## fatboy97 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've used CM7 and LTB... I think they are both great AOSP ROMs. Battery life is good... I've found even better battery life when I've had Wifi turned on since I have it available both at work and at home. I really like the compact size and speed from these ROMs. Mostly a personal choice... I just moved from LTB v2.5 to CM7 rc1.4, both had just released new versions within the last week... both very solid.


----------



## schwab16 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have tried all of them and I personally like LTBv2.5 the best, it just flies, and I know its a silly reason, but I can't go without the larger keyboard that is present in LTB. I also think cm7 is really good, and is my 2nd choice. Battery life for me though is probably better on cm7, and I have never had any GPS issues on any AOSP rom


----------

